# falscher Sattel...



## ManuelaZ. (18. Mai 2010)

Liebe Mädels,

komme gerade von 4 Bike-Tagen in Südtirol zurück.  
Habe mir ein Bike ausgeliehen, bin dummerweise nicht mit meinem eigenen gefahren 
Und anscheinend wars der total falsche Sattel... Das Taubheitsgefühl hört einfach nicht auf. Nicht "hinten", sondern vorne. Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine!
Kennt ihr sowas? Oder doch lieber zum Doc? Wüsste allerdings nicht was der mir sagen/machen sollte 

Ratlose Grüße
Manu


----------



## Lady_K (18. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne das nur zu gut und ich kann Dir versichern - das gibt sich wieder.
Bei mir hat das ca. 5 Tage gedauert, mein Arzt meinte damals das ich meinen Freund 'jetzt besonders schöne Augen' machen soll ...--das soll auch helfen.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (18. Mai 2010)

Besonders schöne Augen...

ich hab mich grad weggeschmissen 


Gute Besserung


----------



## MelleD (18. Mai 2010)

Massieren soll nunmal helfen bei Taubheitsgefühlen...
Viel Spaß


----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2010)

Also irgendwie haben wir's hier im LO gerade so ein bisschen mit... ihr wisst schon was


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Mai 2010)

Also Mädels!  





Aber ernsthaft: Das gibt sich in der Tat wieder.


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Mai 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also Mädels!



wie heissts so schön: liebe Mädchen kommen in den Himmel, böse überall hin


----------



## ManuelaZ. (19. Mai 2010)

danke für eure Antworten! Dann wart ich ein bischen und lass mich massieren !


----------

